# New Game: "Make Rich Parsons Famous!"



## Cruentus (Apr 19, 2006)

I have noticed that 2 people have MT staff member Rich Parsons quotes in their signatures. Since editing mine, I now make #3. So...I thought of an idea for a fun new game. 

It is called "Make Rich parsons Famous!"

Basically, here is what you do:

1. Do an "advanced search" on any key word you might find interesting with Rich Parsons as the poster.

2. Find an interesting Rich Parsons quote.

3. click on "Quote," so that it properly quote Rich and will show up like in my sig below (or you can just type: (bracket)quote=Rich parsons] type in quote... [/quote], cut to the saying that you like, then copy the quote. 

4. Go to edit your sig, and paste the quote there.

You now have your "Make Rich Parsons famous" saying right in your sig!

I think that later we can vote on the best ones if we get enough people to play!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey!  I love the idea!  I was the first to quote him


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Carol (Apr 19, 2006)

What if I want to make you famous, Paul?


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm already there ... though I might change it a wee bit! *tee hee*


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 19, 2006)

Too much fun!  I'm in.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 19, 2006)

ROFL, found a better one!


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 19, 2006)

I am in...


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 19, 2006)

This is the best game ever! lol


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 19, 2006)

I certainly hope Rich isn't offended by this.  Many of these quotes are so funny because they are taken out of context.


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 19, 2006)

I found another good one that someone else can use:



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Have they made an internet deodorant yet?


 
And, no, I don't think Rich would be offended. I've met Rich before, he knows when it is all in good fun. 

If he is offended, though, you would never know it... until he was standing over your bed with a hatchet!  lol


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2006)

This is fun.  Just had to change mine too


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 19, 2006)

lol...found a better one!


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 19, 2006)

:roflmao:This is the best game ever!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 19, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> ROFL, found a better one!



My quote is better than YOOOUUUUR quote.... :lol2:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 19, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rich Parsons
> ... I stroke my own cup with my rattan cane to show that even if I stayed on the side lines I came prepared.



rofl!

I wrote a poem for that one!

"I stroke my cup 
with my rattan cane
It does protect
and deflect pain
And with my cane
I'll give a poke
and, once again,
my cup I'll stroke"


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 19, 2006)

How 'bout this one?


----------



## Carol (Apr 19, 2006)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> And, no, I don't think Rich would be offended. I've met Rich before, he knows when it is all in good fun.
> 
> If he is offended, though, you would never know it... until he was standing over your bed with a hatchet!  lol


 
I hope he isn't, too.  I've never met him personally, but, even in good fun to see a friend get teased a lot gets to me.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2006)

OMG, I am laughing so hard I am crying right now.  :lol: :rofl: :roflmao:

It is interesting the stuff I have said. 

You guys even wrote a poem. 

I needed a great laugh like this. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 19, 2006)

Yay! for the Make Rich Parsons Famous game!!!

w00t!
artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## kid (Apr 19, 2006)

Lets see if this works.  I only scored a 12 on the nerd test so this isn't easy for me.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 19, 2006)

kid said:
			
		

> Lets see if this works. I only scored a 12 on the nerd test so this isn't easy for me.


 
You were in the Chess Club and you only scored a 12?  
That's just sad!


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 19, 2006)

Let's play!


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 19, 2006)

Why didn't my signature quote show up in the same format as everyone elses, beside the obvious that I did something incorrectly


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 19, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> Why didn't my signature quote show up in the same format as everyone elses, beside the obvious that I did something incorrectly


Scott put a [ in front of your quote.


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 19, 2006)

this game rocks!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 19, 2006)

Ooh, me too!!!.....:ultracool


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 19, 2006)

Joining the party!  artyon:



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Now to just insert some wasabi dust into cocaine powder and see what happens to those who snort





			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> **** All other posts were deemd to be possible damaging to one's health. ****


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2006)

I never knew I was a comedian. 

This is great!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 19, 2006)

Found another good one the Great Famous One is actually quite famous for saying!  :ultracool


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2006)

*shiny coin?

Where? Where? What was this thread about.  Oh look a shiny coin. 
*


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 19, 2006)

Here is another good one Rich said...



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> You put the Grrr into Girl baby.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 19, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> *shiny coin?
> 
> Where? Where? What was this thread about.  Oh look a shiny coin.
> *



:rofl:


----------



## Carol (Apr 19, 2006)

OK I'll play.  I'm rather partial to a particular Rich Parsons quote.  It's one that I completely agree with.


----------



## Sam (Apr 19, 2006)

I rather like the one I found.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 19, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I rather like the one I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's awesome!!!

Rich is the coooooolest!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay, okay. One more! One more!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 19, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Okay, okay. One more! One more!*"You promised to destroy all the negatives and copies.  " - Rich Parsons*


 
That's frightening.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh Yeah!  Boo-yah!! Check Out The Last One Now!!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 19, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah! Boo-yah!! Check Out The Last One Now!!
> _*I'll hold your hair if you do.  * _*- Rich Parsons*


 
Fortunately, I remember the context of that comment. Classic.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL.

Too Damn Funny.


----------



## Sam (Apr 19, 2006)

hmm



			
				rich parsons said:
			
		

> I kept putting people in the hospital and the police reports really sucked.


----------



## Sam (Apr 19, 2006)

I didnt read the whole thread, so I STILL dont get this one;



			
				rich parsons said:
			
		

> Women like Flowers, and I have been told that I am scary in person.


----------



## bignick (Apr 19, 2006)

I win...I reworked the idea I stole from Andrew and turned it into a Rich Parson random quote generator! Click refresh to see more...


----------



## bignick (Apr 19, 2006)

Like this...should be two different signatures...


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 20, 2006)

Dude, this game really took off. Hilarious, btw.

Rich...I knew you'd love it! :uhyeah:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 20, 2006)

How's this? :mp5: 

artyon:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 20, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I didnt read the whole thread, so I STILL dont get this one;


 
lol. If you met him personally, you'd completely understand. When we all hang out, we get the benefit of getting awesome random quotes all the time, which we all find ourselves repeating later.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 20, 2006)

lol...this is like a much cooler version of mad libs...

Here's another one:



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Now the area on a women might be slightly larger due to the Bladder, Uterus and Ovaries all being in the same general area.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 20, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> lol...this is like a much cooler version of mad libs...
> 
> Here's another one:


 
I like mine more better.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 20, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I like mine more better.


 
I like yours more better too... I am just trying to find other ones that are funny. Two more and I am going to bed...



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> As for protecting the Villiage, I just wish I could protect it from the Local Idiot.


 



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> .
> Topless would or could be an affront to some people, and is a public display, yet just being married does not cause an affront in public.


 
I think that if we get enough quotes, Bob Hubbard could make a day calander of daily Rich quotes and call it "Richisms." He could sell it through MT and make a killing!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 20, 2006)

My personal favorite


----------



## rutherford (Apr 20, 2006)

I had a lot of fun reading old Rich posts.

There was a lot of good material, but I like this one.



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I try to relax and think of a happy place.



. . . I put it in the message so you'll be able so see it if I change my sig.


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 20, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Scott put a [ in front of your quote.


 
Thanks!:uhyeah:


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 20, 2006)

This game is hilarious.:lol2:


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 20, 2006)

This is good medicine,  I am laughing so hard!  These are hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 20, 2006)

I really like this one 



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I am Cheap and Shameless, I am also Expensive and shameful


----------



## rutherford (Apr 20, 2006)

Funny for the irony.



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Out of context quotes bother me
> 
> Oh well



Here's the context:  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=193989


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2006)

there was a great one in that link.



			
				rich parsons said:
			
		

> will you reach over and turn me on?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2006)

You guy's are hillarious!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 20, 2006)

This game is too funny...

here is another one:



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> All I remember is that there were two very nice looking women dancing around the ring


----------



## Carol (Apr 20, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> I win...I reworked the idea I stole from Andrew and turned it into a Rich Parson random quote generator! Click refresh to see more...


 
MIGOSH!! I though I was was top Geek by pulling out an engineering quote. A random quote generator? 

You outgeeked me big time!!!


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 20, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> It is called "Make Rich parsons Famous!"
> 
> You now have your "Make Rich Parsons famous" saying right in your sig!
> 
> I think that later we can vote on the best ones if we get enough people to play!


 
How about this?

V/R

Rick


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 20, 2006)

Alright- I had to join in the fun!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 20, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What? :idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 20, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> I win...I reworked the idea I stole from Andrew and turned it into a Rich Parson random quote generator! Click refresh to see more...




I copied the link thanks BIGNICK!


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> What? :idunno:



http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=31542&postcount=16


----------



## bignick (Apr 20, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I copied the link thanks BIGNICK!



No problem Rich.  I've only got 20 quotes or so in there, but I can add some as time goes on.  

It may not always be there, though...


----------



## bydand (Apr 21, 2006)

Because most of the quotes are taken out of context already, here is a new one just posted by the "Famous One."




			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Once I bounce their head off the pavement, I will stick a pen in their mouth



This is a fun game when you start to look for these things!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=31542&postcount=16


 

Sam,

They really need a sarcasm smiley.  

I was playing innocent like. :angel:


----------



## thesensei (Apr 21, 2006)

This was too funny; couldn't resist joining in...


----------



## Laeticia (Apr 21, 2006)

And here I was thinking I had lost my mind... A week's absence and I end up seeing "Rich Parsons" -quotes everywhere. 

That was SCARY I tell you! :lookie: 

Cheers,
Laeticia


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2006)

Laeticia said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking I had lost my mind... A week's absence and I end up seeing "Rich Parsons" -quotes everywhere.
> 
> That was SCARY I tell you! :lookie:
> 
> ...



Sorry Laeticia,

Paul is just a trouble maker. I blame it all on him.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 21, 2006)

I like my addition.  Thanks, Rich!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I like my addition.  Thanks, Rich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are two distinct quotes. And they are funny.


----------



## Sam (Apr 21, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I knew she would be out doing tricks, and grinding.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 21, 2006)

Sam's a girl??!!


----------



## Sam (Apr 21, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Sam's a girl??!!




...*is totally lost*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry...non sequitor reference from another thread.


----------



## Sam (Apr 21, 2006)

I understood that part...but that quote wasnt about me.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm really enjoying this one- I add one, I take one away...  Maybe once my alergies straighten up, I'll think more clearly- but what the heck!


----------



## Sam (Apr 21, 2006)

rich parsons said:
			
		

> Even an apointed attourney could not get Jill off


.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

Rich is so famous.

Look what I found in the Webster Dictionary :xtrmshock:xtrmshock

*enigma*

 One entry found for *enigma*. 
 Main Entry:	*enig·ma*


Pronunciation:	i-'nig-m&, e-
Function:	_noun_
Etymology:	Latin _aenigma, _from Greek _ainigmat-, ainigma, _from _ainissesthai _to speak in riddles, from _ainos _fable
*1* *:* an obscure speech or writing
*2* *:* something hard to understand or explain
*3* *:* an inscrutable or mysterious person *see also:  Rich Parsons
*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Rich is so famous.
> 
> Look what I found in the Webster Dictionary :xtrmshock:xtrmshock
> 
> ...




Lisa,

Some tell me I am also hard to understand or explain as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2006)

Rich Parsons is SO famous ...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

How famous is he?......


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2006)

He's SO famous, He has two threads dedicated to him on the best Martial Arts chat forum on the web ... and he hardly posts!

GET ON HERE, RICH!!


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's some new quotes:

RP quotes:

"I was out with a young lady until about 2 hours before the police showed up"

"I nice index finger lock taking him to the ground, with a nice smile on your face and you stating something like, "Kiss my feet" or "Insert you own phrase here", such as "While you are down there, ... , ."

"As to the Cup, I wear one. And Yes I wear one on the streets."

"When the law says 50%, it means 50% of all the stuff she left you or you did not have nailed down."

"I dont sleep. I wait!"

O.K.... I made the last one up...


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> He's SO famous, He has two threads dedicated to him on the best Martial Arts chat forum on the web ... and he hardly posts!
> 
> GET ON HERE, RICH!!


 
lol...I'll play.

Rich Parsons is so famous that the TV station UPN was origionally created as the "Unrelenting Parsons Network" which featured 24 hour updates to warn americans of on-the-spot *** kickin' and property destruction in real time.

Rich Parsons is so well known in Law Enforcement circles that anyone attacking Rich is a code 45-11; a suicide.

Despite Rich Parsons popularity, he WASN'T picked to do Tide laundry dergent commercials, as he was considered to violent. This is because on set he didn't wash the clothes, he disembowled them.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2006)

Rich Parsons is SO FAMOUS, even the Bullshido guys can't leave him alone!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2006)

Rich Parsons is SO FAMOUS, he's taking over for Barbara Walters on The View.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2006)

Rich Parsons is SO FAMOUS, he has other people groom his goatee.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 25, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I think that later we can vote on the best ones if we get enough people to play!


So when is the vote for the best RP quote?

- Ceicei


----------



## Spider (Apr 25, 2006)

Count me in too


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> He's SO famous, He has two threads dedicated to him on the best Martial Arts chat forum on the web ... and he hardly posts!
> 
> GET ON HERE, RICH!!



Yes Mistress, I will get to posting.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> Here's some new quotes:
> 
> RP quotes:
> 
> ...




Shhhhhh!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> lol...I'll play.
> 
> Rich Parsons is so famous that the TV station UPN was origionally created as the "Unrelenting Parsons Network" which featured 24 hour updates to warn americans of on-the-spot *** kickin' and property destruction in real time.
> 
> ...




Sweet - Wait I did no such thing.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Rich Parsons is SO FAMOUS, even the Bullshido guys can't leave him alone!




Shhh, Stop telling people about my dates


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Shhh, Stop telling people about my dates


:rofl:
"Love 'em, Leave "em" Rich. :boing1:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> "Love 'em, Leave "em" Rich. :boing1:




Well is that not what one calls a date? When the women beat syou down both physically and mentally, as well as Financially? 

Well that is at least what I call dating.   :lol:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 26, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So when is the vote for the best RP quote?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Soon...I guess I can pick a bunch and do a poll.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 26, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Soon...I guess I can pick a bunch and do a poll.


 
Actually...no I can't. I actually don't have the time right this second. Someone else is welcome too though!

Paul


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, I'm digging this one up!  This time, we should pick who the next victim should be though.  Does anyone agree or not?  I'll be "gone" for the next several days, and I'll leave it to you all to hash it out while I ride some roller coasters and build sand castles.  I'll come back and see what's up soon!


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 5, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm digging this one up! This time, we should pick who the next victim should be though. Does anyone agree or not? I'll be "gone" for the next several days, and I'll leave it to you all to hash it out while I ride some roller coasters and build sand castles. I'll come back and see what's up soon!



Interesting idea.  We could select one of the MT users who have a high number of posts.  Most of the moderators are in that category.  

I looked to see who are among the highest posters besides Rich.  Why not pick Arnisador?  There is Bob Hubbard.  Shesulsa would be a great candidate.  They all have said some fantastic comments! 

- Ceicei


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 5, 2006)

Most of my pick have been banned already


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Why not pick Arnisador?



Nah, I never said anything funny.



> There is Bob Hubbard.



Now you're cookin'!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 7, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Interesting idea. We could select one of the MT users who have a high number of posts. Most of the moderators are in that category.
> 
> I looked to see who are among the highest posters besides Rich. Why not pick Arnisador? There is Bob Hubbard. Shesulsa would be a great candidate. They all have said some fantastic comments!
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Go for it...start the thread!


----------

